# Cannondale Six, System Six , Six 13



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anybody else is missing the System Six, Six 13. I have both bikes (and a Caad5 )and for some reason I am not feeling great with the direction Cannondale is moving. Look at the replacement of the System Six, the Six... is there even a comparison to these two bikes?

I always thought I would replace my Cannondale bikes with a Cannondale , but maybe I should start looking at other companies.

Thanks


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

G. as mentioned in the other thread I had both the 07 and 08 System six and let them go to get an 09 Hi mod Super.I went back to my Caad 8 as a daily ride and while a nice frame/DA crank combo, it was nowhere as responsive,stiff (especially the front end ), nor did it transfer the power like the System.As it turned out the 09 Super was not the huge leap in weight or compliance I thought it would be so I bought another 07 System 6 - that's how much I missed it ! Keep in mind that some of this has to do with the Si crank so it's not all in the frame. If the Caad had the tapered fork along with the BB30 that might have been the way to go.I would stay away from the new Six or Six Carbon.
By the way if the 2010 Super comes with the all changes as expected I will not hesitate to get it but will hold on to the 07 System 6 !


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

for the moment I have a caad9 and system six 08, some peoples told me that S6 2007 was better than S6 2008, but I can feel the difference, I guess the 2007 was stiffer?? I like my caad9, and I wanted sell my system six to buy a super six 2008, but I'M not sure yet!!!!

do you think the caad9 is still a good frame??


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*CAAD 9/ System Six*

I have both also....listed my 07 Sys-6 for sale, since I only put 1800 miles on it in 07/08. But now, since the 'Dales won't be made in my home state/country, I'm going to keep it. For the $$, I think the CAAD is still an excellent buy....


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

g_5706 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody else is missing the System Six, Six 13. I have both bikes (and a Caad5 )and for some reason I am not feeling great with the direction Cannondale is moving. Look at the replacement of the System Six, the Six... is there even a comparison to these two bikes?
> 
> ...


It pains me to think I am doing the same thing, I have had 4 Dales over the last few years (CAAD 5, 7, 8, and now 08 S6) the CAAD 5 snapped:mad2: , and I am just trying to go through warranty for my S6 for a crack also:mad2: :cryin: I don't like my chances of warranty as I bought it from the States, I'm from OZ, they don't like that sort of thing, I might of done my $$$ on the frameset. 50% hit ratio for me is not good enough. I am looking at the Specialized S-Works SL2.

cheers


Ralph


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

*S6 2007*

http://thatswhatshesaidaboutyourbike.blogspot.com/2008/09/specialized-s-works-tarmac-sl2.html

This is a nice opinion on the Tarmac... 

Any body selling a S6 2007 with a BB30 let me know


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> for the moment I have a caad9 and system six 08, some peoples told me that S6 2007 was better than S6 2008, but I can feel the difference, I guess the 2007 was stiffer?? I like my caad9, and I wanted sell my system six to buy a super six 2008, but I'M not sure yet!!!!
> 
> do you think the caad9 is still a good frame??


Yes,it's a good frame,especially now with BB30 but it's no System Six !
If you were replacing it with the 09 then maybe but I wouldn't swap for the 08 Super.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Toona said:


> I have both also....listed my 07 Sys-6 for sale, since I only put 1800 miles on it in 07/08. But now, since the 'Dales won't be made in my home state/country, I'm going to keep it. For the $$, I think the CAAD is still an excellent buy....


I think you are wise to keep your SystemSix, and my non-expert hunch is that there will be a fair amount of secondary market (e.g., eBay) demand for them in 2 or 3 years and beyond. The Cannondale elite line of road bikes as a product line is going to dilute in quality as they move production to Taiwan this year and continue to focus (as they follow mass market demand) on all-carbon frames. An ultra-stiff bike like the SystemSix -- with the innovation of the large downtube, over-sized headtube, BB30 shell, CAAD9-rear triangle, etc. -- is likely not going to come out for a very, very long time, if ever.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> I think you are wise to keep your SystemSix, and my non-expert hunch is that there will be a fair amount of secondary market (e.g., eBay) demand for them in 2 or 3 years and beyond. The Cannondale elite line of road bikes as a product line is going to dilute in quality as they move production to Taiwan this year and continue to focus (as they follow mass market demand) on all-carbon frames. An ultra-stiff bike like the SystemSix -- with the innovation of the large downtube, over-sized headtube, BB30 shell, CAAD9-rear triangle, etc. -- is likely not going to come out for a very, very long time, if ever.


It is hard to believe that some company will not try to fill the void created... there is a demand for American made frames... such as the System Six, and Caad, Six 13... it only makes sense that a bike company will try to meet this demand... (or at least I hope)


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Cannondale size?*

Does anyone have any experience with going down a framesize on Cannondales...?

I am 6.1 but feel more comfortable on a 56... most stores recommended a 58?

Thanks


----------

